# installare gentoo su hd esterno sdb

## quasar2012

ciao a tutti ho fatto tutto seguendo la guida... Genkernel  arrivo a grub e qualsiasi comando dia mi dice errore. Come posso aiu[/i]tarvi a capire cosa sbaglio? Grazie

----------

## xveilsidex

innanzitutto che errore ti da !?

----------

## djinnZ

fammi capire:grub è installato sull'mbr del disco rimovibile o sull'mbr del disco interno?il kernel è sul disco rimovibile o su quello interno?Partizionamento:classico boot+root+home?tradizionale root ed home?partizione unika alla bimbominkia maniera?partizionamento complesso?strane e perverse variazioni sul tema?Fai una ricerca sul forum per le mie interminabili prediche sull'argomento boot da usb/flash e configurazione kernel e genkernel, ripetere sempre le stesse è contro le regole ed il buonsenso e non ho la minima voglia di farlo (ma se non capisci riporta e ti si spiega).In generale  :Wink:  :in questi casi devi usare l'immagine di avvio se non vuoi ammattirela configurazione base di genkernel non basta:i driver USB, USB HD, etc. è meglio che siano builtin,attiva il supporto per label, busybox etc.il boot va fatto per label o uuidgrub per queste cose non è il massimo forse è più semplice pensare di usare lilo

Inizia con il postare la conf di grub e l'errore esatto.

caveat emptor: per postare un output od un file si usano i tag nella forma 

```
[quote="Nome e percorso del file / Comando lanciato"]Contenuto del file / output del comando[/quote]
```

 evidenziando le parti che ritieni necessario con colori grassetto etc. o con 

```
[code="Nome e percorso del file / Comando lanciato"]Contenuto del file / output del comando[/code]
```

 solo se hai bisogno di mantenere l'allineamento o l'indentazione (uno script).

I trasgressori saranno frustati e crocefissi in sala mensa.

Quando i signori moderatori si degneranno di modificare le linee guida includendo queste banali ma non del tutto scontate informazioni...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## quasar2012

eccoci qua. Ora ho installato tutto e dico tutto sull'hd esterno usb quindi /dev/sdb. Ho creato le partizioni e tutto il resto. Purtroppo non ho capito un bel nulla di cio' che mi hai detto tra queste righe: 

 *Quote:*   

> Fai una ricerca sul forum per le mie interminabili prediche sull'argomento boot da usb/flash e configurazione kernel e genkernel, ripetere sempre le stesse è contro le regole ed il buonsenso e non ho la minima voglia di farlo (ma se non capisci riporta e ti si spiega).

 

cosa vuoi dire... eheheh sono un pochino alle prime armi e questa distro mi affascina, adoro le cose difficili...

Adesso entro in grub e seguendo i comandi della guida su grub ve li scrivo... adesso sono su debian, ma il pc è lo stesso e dovrei copiare con molta cautela il tutto e poi riscriverlo da qui.

al comando 

```
# fdisk -l 
```

la risposta è :     

Disk /dev/sdb: 300.1 GB, 300069052416 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 36481 cylinders, total 586072368 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0001d080

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1            2048      104447       51200   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2          104448     8296447     4096000   83  Linux

/dev/sdb3         8296448   586072367   288887960   83  Linux

e il mio grub è montato su questo MBR di questo sdb. La mia idea è questa avere installato debian, e quando accendo il pc mìcon l'hd esterno mi parte subito gentoo sull'hd esterno. tutto qui non mi sembra di chiedere la luna. hihihihih grazie delle risposte.

ho una foto fatta con il cell come la carico... almeno non scrivo tutto  a manella.?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ho scritto cosa riportare, punto per punto, ti ho detto che non è la prima volta che rispondo a qualcuno sull'argomento (cerca i messaggi scritti da me per "genkernel" e "boot") leggi le discussioni (e le modifiche suggerite) e chiedi se qualcosa non ti è chiaro.

Ti ho detto come postare in modo che sia chiaro e facilmente leggibile cosa hai fatto e che non debba indovinare quale può essere la tua configurazione.

Hai fatto l'esatto contrario. Hai risposto a casaccio ed in ordine sparso, solo ad un paio di domande, usando i tag a sproposito (e ti ho detto come usarli) e senza riportare quello che ti abbiamo chiesto ma altre cose, peraltro inutili.

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> La mia idea è questa avere installato debian, e quando accendo il pc mìcon l'hd esterno mi parte subito gentoo sull'hd esterno

 Continuo a non capire cosa accidenti vuoi:Dal menu di grub di debian lanci anche gentoo?il sistema operativo parte direttamente dal disco usb indipendentemente da quale sia il pc?entrambe le cose? *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> tutto qui non mi sembra di chiedere la luna.

 Ma se ti fa male la testa vai dal medico e gli dici che ti fa male la testa o speri che sia lui ad indovinare cosa non va? *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> ho una foto fatta con il cell come la carico... almeno non scrivo tutto  a manella.?  

 le configurazioni te le puoi prendere dalla debian che hai installato (e che spero avrai usato come base per il chroot) l'errore di grub dovrebbe essere una riga con "Grub error xxx" al massimo metti l'immagine su imageshack o qualcosa del genere e riporta il link.

Edit: sto supponendo che tu abbia una gentoo funzionante e completa di ambiente grafico. Se ti sei bloccato a metà della guida è diversa la questione. Che stai combinando?

Fino a che non avrai corretto il tuo messaggio precedente, riportando quello che ti si chiede, non avrai altre risposte, almeno da me.

----------

## quasar2012

caro il mio advocate!!! non credo sia possibile avere una gentoo che sia messa fisicamente su un hd esterno usb che parta al di la' del pc in uso. Ma se fosse possibile dimmelo che mi cimento nel fare questo.

Io ho un netbook che dedico a linux. Ora sull'hd fisicamente interno al netbook c'è debian e solo quella ci rimarra'. Ho rimediato un hd esterno. £00gb da dedicare alla distro dei "guru" gentoo. 

Vorrei mettercela e farla funzionare sul mio netbook, quando abilito dal bios il boot from hd usb!!! mi sono spiegato?   :Mad: 

ora la guida che ho seguito e che per certi versi sembra scritta in modo comprensibile ad un princiapiante è quella sul linux mx guide.

Con la vostra ci ho provato ma per me è ostrogoto. 

questa è il link all'immagine 

[IMG]http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/6056/grub.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

 *Quote:*   

> Dal menu di grub di debian lanci anche gentoo?

 

No il menu di debian ha solo debian come sys op!!!

 *Quote:*   

> il sistema operativo parte direttamente dal disco usb indipendentemente da quale sia il pc?

 

No partirebbe solo sul mio pc quando è connesso alla porta usb. (se è possibile farlo partire anche su altri pc fammi sapere grazie)

 *Quote:*   

> grub è installato sull'mbr del disco rimovibile o sull'mbr del disco interno?

 

E' installato in realtà su tutti e due, ma quello interno avvia solo la sua debian. Quello del rimovinìbile è installato sul rimovibile. 

Quando avvio il pc e vado nella sezione boot del BIOS, posso scegliere cosa avviare se hd rimovibile o hd interno o cd etc etc.... Ora se volessi gentoo farei partire il tutto da hd esterno rimovibile. Ok ? mi sono spiegato. (sempre sulla stessa macchina per ora poi se è possibile anche su altre vedremo in seguito)  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> il kernel è sul disco rimovibile o su quello interno?

 

Il kernel della gentoo è sul disco esterno rimovibile sdb!!!

 *Quote:*   

> PARTIZIONAMENTO: classico boot+root+home?

 

Si ho 3 partizioni sull'hd rimovibile:

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System 

/dev/sdb1 2048 104447 51200 83 Linux 

/dev/sdb2 104448 8296447 4096000 83 Linux 

/dev/sdb3 8296448 586072367 288887960 83 Linux 

TUTTO QUESTO È SOLO SUL DISCO RIMOVIBILE.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> In generale  :
> 
> in questi casi devi usare l'immagine di avvio se non vuoi ammattire
> 
> la configurazione base di genkernel non basta:
> ...

 

qui purtroppo per me e per voi non ho più compreso cosa dite....

----------

## djinnZ

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> caro il mio advocate!!!

 [censura]  :Evil or Very Mad:  *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> una gentoo che sia messa fisicamente su un hd esterno usb che parta al di la' del pc in uso

 Cosa normalissima e banale.

Sei su una distribuzione concepita espressamente per fare il tuo porco comodo. Leggi qui. Devi cambiare mentalità e capire che ogni cosa la puoi fare sempre in modi diversi. Per questo è importante che ti spieghi bene. *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> mi sono spiegato?  

 ora un poco meglio. *Quote:*   

> la guida che ho seguito e che per certi versi sembra scritta in modo comprensibile ad un princiapiante è quella sul linux mx guide

 riferisciti alla guida ufficiale. Probabile che sia datata (ed almeno riporta il cavolo di link esatto!) *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> Il kernel della gentoo è sul disco esterno rimovibile sdb!!!

 

Per iniziare direi che è meglio mettere da parte il boot diretto da usb.

Partiamo usando il grub della debian e poi andiamo a complicarci la vita, passo per passo.

Sei d'accordo?

Indipendentemente dalla distribuzione, sei in grado di compilare il kernel?

Hai usato il cd di gentoo od hai lanciato un chroot dalla debian?

Hai installato solo un sitema minimo od hai già installato X e compagnia cantando?

----------

## quasar2012

 *Quote:*   

> Per iniziare direi che è meglio mettere da parte il boot diretto da usb. 
> 
> Partiamo usando il grub della debian e poi andiamo a complicarci la vita, passo per passo. 
> 
> Sei d'accordo? 

 

Non proprio per ora vorrei tanto tenere la mia amata debian al posto suo senza interferire in alcun modo... sempre se è come dici tu... qui in gentoo tutto è possibile  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Indipendentemente dalla distribuzione, sei in grado di compilare il kernel? 

 

l'unica volta che mi sono messo a compilare un kernel sono queste due volte che l'ho installato con questa gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Hai usato il cd di gentoo od hai lanciato un chroot dalla debian? 

 

Ho usato il cd di gentoo lanciandolo e collegandolo alla rete scaricando  stage3-i686 e un altro file da 145mb (portage) che non ricordo come si chiama. 

 *Quote:*   

> riferisciti alla guida ufficiale. Probabile che sia datata (ed almeno riporta il cavolo di link esatto!)

 

questo link ho seguito http://linuxmx.it/guide-linux/20-gentoo-2/246-installare-gentoo-parte-1.html sensa offesa alcuna.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hai installato solo un sitema minimo od hai già installato X e compagnia cantando?

 

temo di aver installato un sistema minimo perchè la guida di linux mx ha un secondo capitolo che indica come installare il D.M. di proprio gusto.

ok?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> sensa offesa alcuna. 

 detta "guida" è una imperdonabile offesa invece ... all'intelligenza.

mancano dei passaggi fondamentali e credo sia pure datata (di norma basta un grub-install)

[FLAME]Mi domando se certe guide le scrivano solo per far perder tempo al prossimo o siano dei fanboy di altre distribuzioni che lo fanno per scoraggiare il passaggio a gentoo.[/FLAME]

La guida ufficiale è questa, parti direttamente dal punto che ti ho indicato e non usare il cdrom di installazione ma una shell superutente dalla debian che hai già installata.

Invece di dannarti con nano per editare i file usi kwrite o qualche altro editor grafico di tuo gusto; invece di ammattire per postare messaggi di errore etc. fai un banale copia ed incolla dalla finestra della shell a quella del browser.

Invece di dannarti con fdisk usi gparted e ti scegli le opzioni con cura.

Se hai un dubbio non devi accontentarti di links per leggere la guida ma lo fai in tutta comodità dal tuo browser abituale e se devi riferirti ad una seconda apri una nuova finestra.

Mentre compili puoi dare uno sguardo al forum ed al wiki per i passi succcessivi.

Per installare gentoo tutto quello che serve è un sistema in grado di lanciare il chroot. Non serve il cdrom.

Non so il tuo pc cosa è ma fai conto che su un normale portatile i7 compilare un sistema completo di kde dovrebbe richiedere una ventina di ore (vero che puoi sempre interrompere e continuare dopo ma poter usare il pc nel frattempo non mi pare una cattiva idea).

In modo assai spiccio:dall'ambiente grafico che più ti aggrada partizioni e formatti (imposta le label delle partizioni, sono importanti)monti le partizioni (/dev & C con --rbind non con --bind)  *esempio wrote:*   

> mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> 
> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 scarichi lo stage e lo scompattiavvi una shell e lanci

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /bin/bash /mnt/gentoo
```

 e nel 

```
emerge -q --sync
```

ti modifichi, sempre in tutta comodità dall'ambiente grafico della debian make.conf, fstab impostazioni per utf8 locale.gen etc.selezioni il profiloinstalli il kernel

```
genkernel all

emerge -e @system
```

installi logger grub/lilo etc.modifichi le use flag lanci il fatidico emerge -aDNuv @world

A questo punto ti curi del bootloader e della configurazione di X, sono le ultime cose.

Ti ripeto che per fare il boot da una unità rimovibile è meglio rivolgersi a lilo (o al massimo grub2) in alternativa (od in aggiunta) cerca come fare chainloading con grub (in pratica il grub della debian carica il lilo od il grub della gentoo). Devi usare l'immagine di avvio e devi usare le label o gli UUID.

Per fare le prime prove potresti pensare di copiare kernel .map e initrd di gentoo nella directory di boot della debian ed avviare da li (ed anche per configurare il boot di debian puoi comodamente usare gli strumenti grafici che hai a disposizione).

gentoo richiede un cambio di mentalità.

Se non capisci qualcosa di quello che ho scritto prima cerchi su google e dopo chiedi ulteriori ragguagli.

Se non sai cosa è un uuid prima cerchi

http://vicsteele.wordpress.com/2008/01/23/uuid-lalternativa-rilevazione-delle-periferiche-su-ubuntu-debian-e-possibile-soluzione-a-problemi-con-la-swap/

http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID

e poi chiedi ulteriori lumi se qualcosa non ti è chiaro.

----------

## quasar2012

ok risponderò fra circa 4 mesi se tutto va bene!!!

----------

## djinnZ

Quasi dimenticavo:accendere un mutuo a tasso variabile per pagare la bolletta dell'elettricità,informare sull'eventuale presenza di mogli/fidanzate,stipulare una assicurazione per l'esaurimento nervoso, etc.Come giustamente riportato sull'augusta ed incostebile vera fonte del sapere.

Non è per niente difficile ma devi partire con il piede giusto o ne ricaverai solo frustazione.

----------

## quasar2012

la frustrazione non fa parte di me... inizio con il primo passo -poi il secondo-poi il terzo- e cosi' via quando mi fermo rifletto trovo soluzione e riparto... la fretta non mi appartiene.  :Wink: 

La frustrazione per come rispondi credo sia molto più tua... Certo Gentoo non è amichevole, poco frilendly, ma ti apre la mente su come funzionano le cose e a me piace questo. Ammetto di aver capito il 2% di quello che hai scritto sopra. A fra 4 mesi allora. ciao e Grazie.. Mi raccomando non dite in giro che la gente si allontana dai forum perchè non siete in grado di guidare e seguire i principianti in modo più esplicativo e  semplice. cmq dai senza polemi grazie dell'aiuto.

----------

## xveilsidex

quasar2012, non voglio difendere nessuno ma credo che quella di djinnZ non è frustrazione ma è "rottura di scatole" dovuta a gente che prima di postare non da meglio uno sguardo alle guide , non sto parlando di te, parlo in generale! A mio avviso djinnZ  ti ha risposto sempre in maniera completa anzi ti ha risparmiato la "fatica" di cercare un pò di materiale!

----------

## quasar2012

non parli di me... xò  *Quote:*   

> ti ha risparmiato la "fatica" di cercare un pò di materiale!

 

Ragazzi chi ha un forum dove ci sono persone che chiedono informazioni a profusione, ha scelto di dedicarsi a chi no sa ma deve imparare. La risposta di djinnZ è stata esaurientissima, per uno che mastica di gentoo o debian o GNU/Linux. Io dal mio canto mi diletto da non molto tempo in maniera più assidua. Le difficoltà voi le avete avute? siene nati imparati? non credo magari siete più portati a capirne di queste cose... bene io fatico a comprendere... sto avendo piccole soddisfazioni solo ora con debian e fluxbox. Quindi non ve la prendete se c'è gente che chiede altrimenti chiudete il forum e tutti amici come prima. Dai per adesso vi ringrazio ora cerco di decifrare ciò che mi ha scritto djinnZ.

ciao ciao   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xveilsidex

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> non parli di me... xò  *Quote:*   ti ha risparmiato la "fatica" di cercare un pò di materiale! 

 

Infatti la prima parte è in generale la seconda parte riguarda il mio parere sull'operato di djinZ! 

Cmq buona fortuna.

----------

## quasar2012

sto leggendo la guida originale, e mi sembra di aver appreso che , quella visitata da me su linuxmx sia un estratto (anche molto male estratto) della originaria. Molte cose sono omesse molti dettaggli vengono saltati come se fossero superflui ma io non saprei. Ok mi cimenterò con la guida originale, ma la cosa che mi viene in mente di continuo è come mai questo maledetto grub, compare con il suo prompt senza darmi la possibilità di far nulla? cioè mi spiego meglio. 

x djinnZ

perdonami vorresti dirmi se ho ben capito, che basterebbe editare l'/etc/fstab della mia debian inserendoci dentro l'UUID del disco esterno che contiene gentoo, aggiornare il grub di debian e così il tutto dovrebbe partire? questo vuoi suggerirmi? 

 *Quote:*   

> In modo assai spiccio:
> 
> dall'ambiente grafico che più ti aggrada partizioni e formatti (imposta le label delle partizioni, sono importanti)
> 
> monti le partizioni (/dev & C con --rbind non con --bind) esempio ha scritto: 
> ...

 

Tutto questo devo farlo da debian attaccato in wifi? ma le partizioni ormai create sul disco usb esterno devo modificarle?

----------

## djinnZ

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> per uno che mastica di gentoo o debian o GNU/Linux

 Esistono diverse distribuzioni che si pongono obiettivi diversi. Alcune (es. ubuntu e le dannate derivate dalla RH) sono pensate per consentire di installare ed usare il sistema senza capire niente di quello che fa, alla windozziana. Il rovescio della medaglia è che se vuoi fare una minima modifica (ad esempio installare sul disco esterno) ci ammattisci.

Gentoo è pensata per chi conosce il funzionamento di linux, vuole avere un sistema tagliato esattamente sulle sue esigenze e non vuole perder tempo a seguire un wizard di installazione ma il rovescio della medaglia è che richiede una base di conoscenza più ampia.

Ad esempio (dato che lo ho dovuto fare sul pc dal quale ti sto scrivendo) per installare centos (doppio OS, RAID, partizionamento complesso ed altre amenità) ci ho messo un paio d'ore ad attendere i vari passaggi, per installare gentoo ho lavorato per cinque minuti sui file di configurazione, ho messo in un file la sequenza dei vari emerge e lo ho avviato. Il giorno dopo altri cinque minuti ad editare le configurazioni rimanenti e tutto era a posto.

Questa è la differenza. *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> Le difficoltà voi le avete avute?

 Io ho iniziato su unix, quello vero, a suon di manuali incomprensibili (e niente internet per fare riocerche). Linux lo uso dalla 0.99 (ante slackware) e ti assicuro che a domande come le tue la risposta sarebbe stata la sola sigla RTFM ed il thread chiuso dal moderatore (se non ti bannavano direttamente). Se proprio volevano essere gentili ti mettevano un link a qualche oscura ed incomprensibile (oltre che poco correlata) RFC. Quindi non ti lamentare. Detto da uno che si è beccato fior di cazziatoni per aver risposto a domande "banali". *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> cerco di decifrare ciò che mi ha scritto djinnZ

 Questo è il cambio di mentalità che devi attuare.

Ti si riporta una cosa che non conosci, cerchi lumi e se proprio non capisci riporta il passaggio. Non posso stare a spiegarti da zero cosa è una label od un uuid. Ti posso spiegare perché è meglio usarli e consigliarti di farlo.

La guida che hai riportato, per dirne una, ti lascia un sistema mezzo compilato con l'ottimizzazione generica mezzo con -march=native o quel che vorrai scegliere. Questo comporta un impatto negativo nelle prestazioni e nella stabilità (che sono tra i punti forti di gentoo).

Non impostando locale (locale.gen, LANG in make.conf) ed utf8 prima rischi di trovarti con un sistema mezzo UTF8 e mezzo no. Rimediare non è facile ed è laborioso (è uno dei rari casi in cui l'unico suggerimento è "ricomincia da capo").

Il passaggio della copia dello "snapshot di portage" non è più necessario. Serviva prima quando lo stage 3 era aggiornato raramente per evitare di trovarti con un mare di aggiornamenti a complicarti la vita.

e via dicendo. 

Ti sto suggerendo, per fare le prime prove, di copiare il kernel di gentoo nella directory /boot di debian ed usare il grub di debian per avviare.

Se sulla debian hai kde puoi usare kgrubeditor (non so le scimmie cosa usano, io resto un sauro) e puoi riferirti alla documentazione debian su come utilizzare più kernel. Se il manuale debian o quello archlinux per grub sono più chiari leggili. Grub è sempre grub, quale che sia la distribuzione (ehm... quasi. ma tra debian e gentoo è una affermazione valida)

Almeno per il primo tentativo.

Per evitare il rischio di guai copia /boot/grub/menu.lst o grub.conf (in genere menu.lst è un link a grub.conf) per poterlo ripristinare.

Le UUID o le label le devi usare nell'fstab di gentoo al posto di /dev/sdxx.

Usare /dev/sdxx su dischi rimovibili è una faciloneria che paghi nel momento in cui aggiungi un altro disco o metti una flash nel lettore etc. perché potrebbe diventare da /dev/sdb /dev/sdc o /dev/sdd. E poi non funziona niente visto per finisci per tentare di avviare la gentoo su un volume che contiene foto o peggio.

I parametri da usare per il kernel gentoo saranno qualcosa del genere

```
title gentoo

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.5-hardened ro rootfstype=ext3 real_root=LABEL=gentoo-root 

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.5-hardened
```

Verificato che il kernel funziona possiamo pensare a come fare il boot direttamente da gentoo e dovrai avere qualcosa del genere

```
default 0

timeout 6

title gentoo

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.5-hardened ro rootfstype=ext3 real_root=LABEL=gentoo-root

initrd (hd1,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.5-hardened
```

.

Qui domando io agli altri, perché seriamente non ci arrivo:

Per quale stramaledetto motivo trovo sempre suggerimenti ad usare la shell di grub?

```
grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sdb
```

 e 

```
vi /boot/grub/grub.conf
```

 cosa hanno che non va?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Forse ci sarà una risposta banale ma davvero non sono capace di arrivarci. (ed è noto che trovo difficile affrontare quella fetenzia che i idevel di grub si ostinano a chiamare documentazione)

A me pare che sia solo perché in qualche bizzarro modo "faccia figo". Ma può essere che mi sfugge qualcosa.

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> Tutto questo devo farlo da debian attaccato in wifi?

 Si. Gentoo non ha bisogno del cd di installazione.

Prima che uscissero le varie sabayon, ubuntu & C il consiglio comune era "prendi una knoppix e lascia perdere il cd di gentoo".

In generale penserei a riformattare e partire da capo, tanto non hai installato praticamente niente. Come filesystem credo che ext3 possa andare, xfs e ext4 non gradiscono molto la tendenza dei dischi usb a perdere la connessione (invocando la solita maledizione sumero-druidica sull'inventore dei connettori usb e la sua stirpe sino alla decima generazione), la /boot la porterei ad almeno 100 MB (sei alle prime armi quindi è il caso che tieni sempre qualche kernel di scorta e non sarebbe male copiare anche il kernel della debian) invece.

Se un domani pensi di usare la sospensione devi creare una partizione di swap dedicata di dimensioni pari a quelle della tua ram+ram della scheda grafica (se la fai più grande, almeno un GB in più, non è male, se è più piccola non serve a niente quindi se hai 4GB di RAM ed una scheda da 1GB una partizione da 6GB è meglio), anche in fondo al disco, per quel che serve.

Per la home grande a piacere ma la root considera che un sistema medio prende circa 15GB, tra log accumulati in /var ed eltre schifezze metti un altro GB e per compilare (di default in var ma all'occasione puoi spostare) in genere bastano un paio di GB (poi ci sono i dinosauri come libreoffice ed eclipse che vanno per conto loro) e che un filesystem tende a degradare (è più lento e facile ad incasinarsi) quando è impegnato per più del 60% quindi almeno 30/35 GB credo sia il minimo.

Nel caso puoi usare le partizioni estese.

Per la swap potresti sempre pensare di usare quella della debian ma è meglio di no. E ti serve comunque, come "parafulmine", anche se il sistema non ne farà mai un grande uso.

credo sia tutto.

Ma ti ripeto che se non capisci quello che ti ho scritto fornirti direttamente la soluzione più facile serve solo a fare disastri. Documentati e chiedi.

Cerca sul forum perché molti dei tuoi dubbi sono su argomenti basilari e le risposte sono già state scritte.

Se vuoi approfondire l'argomento partizioni e filesystem ci sono un paio di interminabili discussioni sui pregi e difetti di ogni scelta sensata possibile.

Se qualcosa in quelle discussioni non ti è chiaro accodati e chiedi. Sarà sempre più semplice rispondere ad un "perchè dici di usare emerge -e @system e non emerge -N @system?" che partire da zero a spiegarti tutto.

Bada che la sequenza che ti ho indicato è un esempio e mi posso esser dimenticato qualcosa, segui i passi della guida e

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/usb-guide.xml

Per fare un disco che parta direttamente dal bios la guida è questa. Ti basta formattare la  partizione boot fat32 (msdos) e seguire le istruzioni.

Per evitare che un errore nell'inserire syslinux (ma lilo è una alternativa decente) possa costringerti a ripartizionare il disco puoi salvare le partizioni con 

```
sfdisk -d /dev/sdb > partizioni.save
```

e

```
sfdisk /dev/sdb < partizioni.save
```

per ripristinare.

Ma questo viene dopo.

----------

## quasar2012

Ragazzi non riesco a comprendere quello che dite purtroppo è un  mio limite portate pazienza.....

Questo seguente è il mio vabbè lo capite (debian)

```
root@debian:/boot# ls -a

.   config-3.2.0-1-686-pae  initrd.img-3.2.0-1-686-pae   vmlinuz-3.2.0-1-686-pae

..  grub          System.map-3.2.0-1-686-pae
```

questi sono i miei UUID

```
root@debian:~# blkid

/dev/sda5: UUID="87957951-45fc-4b16-a72d-c378ff830343" TYPE="swap" 

/dev/sda1: UUID="9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c" TYPE="ext4" 

/dev/sdb1: UUID="b5bdbdc2-7548-4dc6-9cd9-d11dc13e94a2" TYPE="ext2"             # hd esterno usb

/dev/sdb2: UUID="a366bf76-b945-457c-b8e2-f2fbaa0e04d8" TYPE="swap"             # hd esterno usb

/dev/sdb3: UUID="7b2975a2-94bf-43bf-b207-520e4d2c03e5" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"      # hd esterno usb
```

il muo /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```
root@debian:/boot/grub# cat grub.cfg   debian

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

set default="0"

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  insmod vbe

  insmod vga

  insmod video_bochs

  insmod video_cirrus

}

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c

if loadfont /usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2 ; then

  set gfxmode=640x480

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  insmod part_msdos

  insmod ext2

  set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c

  set locale_dir=($root)/boot/grub/locale

  set lang=it_IT

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

set timeout=5

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

insmod part_msdos

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c

insmod png

if background_image /usr/share/images/desktop-base/spacefun-grub.png; then

  set color_normal=light-gray/black

  set color_highlight=white/black

else

  set menu_color_normal=cyan/blue

  set menu_color_highlight=white/blue

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.2.0-1-686-pae' --class debian --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 3.2.0-1-686-pae...'

   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-1-686-pae root=UUID=9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c ro  quiet

   echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

   initrd   /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-1-686-pae

}

menuentry 'Debian GNU/Linux, con Linux 3.2.0-1-686-pae (modalità ripristino)' --class debian --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os {

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_msdos

   insmod ext2

   set root='(hd0,msdos1)'

   search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c

   echo   'Caricamento Linux 3.2.0-1-686-pae...'

   linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-1-686-pae root=UUID=9dd8e3d1-d7ee-4fbf-8e5d-817580a9461c ro single 

   echo   'Caricamento ramdisk iniziale...'

   initrd   /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-1-686-pae

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
```

Mentre questo è il file di grub.conf nell'hd esterno dove dovrebbe esserci gentto parzialmente installata o totalmente:

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

#root (hd0,0)

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:
```

Non pretendo che mi diciate cosa devo fare ma non ho proprio idea di cosa fare... scusate

----------

## cloc3

 *quasar2012 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il muo /boot/grub/grub.cfg
> 
> ...
> ...

 

secondo me, non dovresti fare proprio nulla.

se usi grub2, dovrebbe fare tutto lui.

non è come come con il grub precedente, che si editava a mano il file di configurazione.

digiti update-grub, e ottieni un grub.cfg a posto.

per installare sulla chiavetta, usi grub install /dev/miachiavetta

se non è così, probabilmente, il problema è altrove.

----------

## quasar2012

Ok per  quale motivo non dovrei far nulla secondo te? adesso ho dato il comando suggerito da te ed in effetti si  è autoeditato il grub.cfg...

al momento del comando avevo l'hd ext con gentoo attaccato e spero che il grub di debian abbia capito di aggiungerlo all'avvio  :Wink: 

```
root@debian:/boot/grub# update-grub

Generating grub.cfg ...

Found background image: /usr/share/images/desktop-base/desktop-grub.png

Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-1-686-pae

Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-1-686-pae

Found Gentoo Base System release 2.0.3 on /dev/sdb3

grep: il file di input "/boot/grub/grub.cfg.new" è anche l'output

done

```

----------

